# Cricket Keepers!



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Has any one had any problem with these?
We had aloud of escapee crickets where we used to live and they did my head in! so when we moved here i said no more crickets around the house, so we got a cricket keeper!........


Then i was finding crickets around the new house and hearing them in the bathroom, i hunted them all down like a mad man and got every one of them! I have a spare viv, so i stuck the cricket keeper in the viv, and this morning found 7 crickets in the viv! They are getting out the cricket keeper! AAAAAAAAAAAA any one else had this problem?
Jake


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

i had the same problem with cricket keepers...there [email protected] imo


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, even large crickets can usually get out of the large circular hole in the corner (if your has one of them), or under the transparent flap on the top. Small crickets can just walk straight out. I put a jay-cloth between the rim of the keeper and the lid - that keeps them in!


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Buy a tall tupperware container, cut a hole in the top with a hot knife and glue in some mesh...one cricket container! And they wont escape!!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

yea then when you open it to get them out they jump and fly every where, i have tried that idea! its because we dont buy like one tub of crickets, we buy the sack load because of the amount of lizards we have to feed!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they're a nightmare!

pick up a cheap fish tank or see if anybody is giving one away on freecycle. Only way i could stop them escaping, plus they all like to congregate in the tubes and turn into cricket jam.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have the space use a plastic laundry basket. Drill air holes in the top and use some fabric mesh between the lid and the base to be sure they can't escape. It works a treat but like I said you need space for it.

I added the fabric mesh at a later date hence why not in this pic.


----------



## splendid (Nov 12, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> yea then when you open it to get them out they jump and fly every where, i have tried that idea! its because we dont buy like one tub of crickets, we buy the sack load because of the amount of lizards we have to feed!


Just get a plastic container that is big enough. If it's tall they wont jump out when you open it. If you are buying a sack of crickets then it is too many for even the large cricket container which is probably why you are getting so many escapees, they squash themselves out!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

i have many a cricket keeper for my many crickets, bought them specially for when i moved here but they dont work!


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, cricket keepers are pants for keeping crickets, i use mine for baby locust. I keep my crickets in (empty) mineral water bottles and have had no escapes since. But it's not really practical for hundreds of crix. I get 100 at a time and split them into 5 bottles.


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently purchased a large faunarium from reptile cymru so gonna try mine in that


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Lokking at some of your set-ups its almost like you're keeping the crickets as pets! :lol2:

I buy bulk bags of 1000 crickets. They come in a plastic woven sack type thing and thats where they stay. Throw in a few bits of food for gut loading and its job done.


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't say I've had any escapees from mine - throw in fish flakes, bit of apple n orange n it's sorted. Might put others in a spare tank I have and keep a fair few.

Whats the breeding cycle/timeline for crickets to "get busy" and make babies? I put in a pot of slightly damp compost hoping they'd lay but not sure if they have?


----------



## Duncs (Sep 29, 2009)

*cricket keepers*

yes i had exactly the same problem! they were all over my house for months! it was horrible! does anyone know what to keep crickets in?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Blueladybird said:


> Yep, cricket keepers are pants for keeping crickets, i use mine for baby locust. I keep my crickets in (empty) mineral water bottles and have had no escapes since. But it's not really practical for hundreds of crix. I get 100 at a time and split them into 5 bottles.
> 
> image


You are spoiling your crickets!

Big plastic box. Lid with airholes. Eggboxes. Food and water. That's it!

Crickets sit in eggbox.

Put eggbox in plastic bag and shake.

Never had any escapees for ages!

Edit: Just noticed this is an old thread strangely resurrected!


----------

